# $10 per sq. ft..... good deal?



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you think it's a good price, then go for it.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

How much per square foot will pavers (pavers, base material, compaction equipment rental, time...) cost you to install? Will he substitute pavers that you think are better and at what up-charge? I would look at a few jobs he did in your neighborhood. If you like the style and the numbers make sense go for it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*thanks that is a good idea*

I looked at the stones from the brouchure he shows me and they looks pretty good... but I like your idea of seeing the real things.... and would like to do so...

regarding those other technical details.... I don't have an answer but should for sure ask for it as well.... 

one thing good about this guy is he don't charge until he finished the project... 

but I agree, it is still a good idea to get all details upfront...

regarding figuring out cost of doing it ourselves.... I only know the cost per sq. ft is 2 to 3 dollars for the stones... other than that due to no experience... don't know how much would be the gravel/sand/fibric...etc. cost me.... may be if anyone has some knowledge regarding how much it will cost for an avery stone installation per sq. ft would normally cost per sq. ft for DIYer... would be nice...

as a matter of fact, we already say we go ahead... but he won't start until after 10 days so we agree we can change mind within this 10 days period... but I for sure will talk to him more details before he start the job....


----------

